# Very cool goat hauler



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Have been looking into different rigs and methods to transport pack goats. I really liked Curtis Kings idea but was hoping to find something a little easier to marry to a trail. And boy did I find it  This site full of different small livestock truck and trailer boxes with a ton of options and styles.

http://loprotrailers.com/Animal_Truck_Boxes.php

I personally love the larger one that you can simply put on a small utility trailer


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow .....they are awsome cool website


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those are cool!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yo :shades: That is *really* nice :thumb:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

worth a bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you buy one?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not yet. Will have to wait till work picks up. But I did send an invite for the company to attend the NAPgA rendy this year in Bend Or. Will have to see if enough interest will warrant the trip for them.


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting that.....we are getting ready to move to Florida soon...we have an existing utility trailer....this was very very helpful


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

wow these are nice sending for a cat.


----------

